# Drug Refund Scheme Vs Private Prescriptions



## aisling o'b

I have recently bought the same ventolin inhaler in two different pharmacies on the same repeat prescription. One charged me €8.08 and the other charged me €10.21. (One for my handbag and one for the bedroom).

On the [blue HSE] prescription claim form, the more expensive one has "Drug Refund Scheme" in the _Scheme Type_ box at the top compared to "Private Scripts" on the other one.

Does anybody know what the difference is? I have neither a medical card nor do I pay enough monthly to get anything back on any scheme.

Should I be asking the pharmacist who charged the higher amount for the "Private Prescription" scheme or is that his call?


----------



## pj111

I have noticed that the price of drugs can differ between pharmacies. There should be a price list beside the counter to include dispensing fees. Must check the drugs forms to see if they make a distinction betweem private and drug refund scheme.


----------



## Protocol

DPS margin is 20%.

Private sale margin could be 50%.


----------



## pj111

Does that mean a private prescription for an inhaler could be €10 retail and €8 to the state under the drug scheme ?


----------



## aisling o'b

In my case the one under the Drug Payment Scheme was more expensive €10.21 compared to €8.08 under the private prescriptions.


----------



## pconsidine

Irish prescription drug charges are high because the pharmachem industry has threatened the government that it will close its factories in Ireland if they are forced to reduce the wholesale cost of their products to bring them in line with prices in neighbouring countries. The rest of the difference is the much higher mark-up demanded by Irish pharmacists.
We decided some years ago to fight back.
My spouse and I have standing prescriptions for Nexium, Lipostat, and three other medications, including low-dose asprin. These would currently cost us €123 per month here (Paradoxically, generic equivalents are slightly more expensive). Instead, we get a six-month repeat prescription from our doctors and get a cheap Ryanair flight to France twice a year where the same drugs cost €54 in any pharmacy. In other words, this is a saving of €828 per annum which pays for the flights and a short holiday. If you just want to maximize your saving, get the Ferry to Cherbourg and walk 300m to the nearest pharmacy and get the ferry back the same evening. You could alternatively use your savings to buy wine!
French pharmacies are a delight to deal with and have no problem filling Irish prescriptions. Incidentally, keep your receipts. The money spent on drugs anywhere in the EU is tax-allowable at the lower rate.

Remember, if you keep paying rip-off prices they will just keep on charging rip-off prices.

p.s. Low-dose asprin is 5 times more expensive here than in France! Is anyone going to justify that rip-off...............?


----------



## sarahcu

Wow, that is quite a saving. I am also on medication which costs about 130 monthly.  My doctor does prescribe a six monthly repeat prescription, so I only have to go see him every six months, but the local pharmacist will only fill one month of each medication at a time.  Presumably this is to stop me getting all six months in one go and avoiding the 132 monthly limit by then only having to pay it in the month I fill the prescription. Will French pharmacists fill the six months in one go? If so, guess I'm off to France for the next round of medication!


----------



## huskerdu

sarahcu said:


> Wow, that is quite a saving. I am also on medication which costs about 130 monthly.  My doctor does prescribe a six monthly repeat prescription, so I only have to go see him every six months, but the local pharmacist will only fill one month of each medication at a time.  Presumably this is to stop me getting all six months in one go and avoiding the 132 monthly limit by then only having to pay it in the month I fill the prescription. Will French pharmacists fill the six months in one go? If so, guess I'm off to France for the next round of medication!



That is exactly why.

For some drugs, there may also be a safety / risk of overdose reason for not allowing you to fill a presciption for 6 months at one time. 

In very few cases, the best before date is short. 

You would want to investigate the cost of your particular drug in France before going to the expense of a flight. For some drugs, the savings could be not worth the trip.


----------



## Slim

huskerdu said:


> That is exactly why.
> 
> For some drugs, there may also be a safety / risk of overdose reason for not allowing you to fill a presciption for 6 months at one time.
> 
> In very few cases, the best before date is short.
> 
> You would want to investigate the cost of your particular drug in France before going to the expense of a flight. For some drugs, the savings could be not worth the trip.


I have thought of doing this but the six month issue put me off. How can we find the cost certain drugs in France or Greece?
For a more local example, prescription meds which cost €98 here cost about €65 in NI.


----------



## TarfHead

Rather than start a new thread, I'll ask my question here 

I'm currently on a 4 month prescription, each month's dose costs around EUR 48.00.

Is the blue form, given with the prescribed medicine, of any value to me ? My monthly spend is well within the Drug Refund Scheme threshold (I have a DRS card). Can these forms be used for some seperate claim for refund of money spent ?

Thanks


----------



## Slim

TarfHead said:


> Is the blue form, given with the prescribed medicine, of any value to me ? My monthly spend is well within the Drug Refund Scheme threshold (I have a DRS card). Can these forms be used for some seperate claim for refund of money spent ?
> 
> Thanks


 
I used to throw these away but recently have had to claim from PCRS for multiple pharmacies refunds and I need these for the claim. The PCRS were very nice and got on to my pharmacist to get copies. This is the only use I can think of for them as Revenue only need a printed Med 1 from pharmacist. Very impressed with PCRS on this experience.


----------



## TarfHead

Slim said:


> I used to throw these away but recently have had to claim from PCRS for multiple pharmacies refunds and I need these for the claim. The PCRS were very nice and got on to my pharmacist to get copies. This is the only use I can think of for them as Revenue only need a printed Med 1 from pharmacist. Very impressed with PCRS on this experience.


 
Thanks

PCRS = Primary Care Reimbursement Service ?


----------



## Slim

TarfHead said:


> Thanks
> 
> PCRS = Primary Care Reimbursement Service ?


 
Yes, sorry!


----------



## browtal

A ventalin inhaler coats €2.30 in Spain or Canary Islands


----------



## Martin2018

if anyone is in dublin. Pure plarmacy only charges €3.50 for ventolin and about €8 for brown inhaler.


----------

